# Had enough of this. HELP ME.



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

My mother is very mean sometimes-emotionally. Other times shes stand able. She'll yell, scream, insult me, a lot. She can be very cruel at times and its killing me mentally. Other times shes OK. I don't get it. I wanna tell someone, but then what? Where will I live? My dad is out of the picture. I'm 15 by the way. I don't remember her ever being this mean. Maybe since I'm older I'm starting to notice it? I don't know. She's broke too and under a lot of stress. I have brothers and sisters. My sisters are moved out. One brother just stays in his room all day. IDK if it annoys him or not and the other brother doesn't mind.

What i'm afraid of is....where I will go. Will she ever change? What she'll be like when shes changed? Will I be able to recognize her? Will she seem like a whole different person? I love her. I'm able to recognize her. Shes the only one I "know" I have no friends and my siblings don't talk to/like me. I don't really have any other family. I already feel alone, but if she changes, i feel like it might scare me. I can't imagine her being nice all the time. I don't wanna see her upset either. I know deep down she cares about me. Also, I tried talking to her about how I feel....she just mocks me, shakes her head, and denies it. Is there a reason why shes so mean? And my siblings will hate me if I get her in trouble. CPS is already on her for educational abuse (we don't go to school that often. long story) I tried telling my therapist- he didn't say much. I feel horrible, scared, and why do parents have to be so mean?! Are your parents like this? I don't know what to do. I'm so alone.

>_< I'm thinking, I should just ignore it? I don't know!! Grrr.

I really dont wanna get her in trouble, but what about me? I know she doesn't mean a lot of what she says.

Um, IDK if this relates to DP or not. Kinda..


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I can relate to some of this, actually. My mother used to be very mean, and screamed and mocked me, a lot. She may be going through a tough time in her life, that maybe you don't know about.

Have you tried telling her about your DP and other problems? One of the things that helped with my mother and I is telling her how much her hatefulness effected me. My dad was also 'out of the picture' for me, too. I never really knew him, so my mother had a great deal of stress raising two children as a single parent. If this is the case for you, being a single parent is one of the toughest tasks somebody can endure. But that does not give an excuse to be cruel to a very wonderful girl like yourself.

It's great to hear you've got a therapist to talk to now







I'm very glad for this. I would defiantly talk more about this issue with him, it's something that bothers you greatly. Ignoring this problem isn't going to make it any better, it's something that needs to be addressed.

This is a touchy subject, so I don't want to put too much of my opinion into it. I would like to make sure I help though.

P.S. I really don't think it matters is it's about DP or not. It seems this community is rounded on all sorts of problems. I'm sure we can help with any issue at hand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> I can relate to some of this, actually. My mother used to be very mean, and screamed and mocked me, a lot. She may be going through a tough time in her life, that maybe you don't know about.
> 
> Have you tried telling her about your DP and other problems? One of the things that helped with my mother and I is telling her how much her hatefulness effected me. My dad was also 'out of the picture' for me, too. I never really knew him, so my mother had a great deal of stress raising two children as a single parent. If this is the case for you, being a single parent is one of the toughest tasks somebody can endure. But that does not give an excuse to be cruel to a very wonderful girl like yourself.
> 
> ...


lmfao. its in the poetry and art section. ahahaha. Oh well.

Thank you Daniel <3 ( :


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't develop co-dependency like I did. Don't waste years of your life trying to change her. Evolve into a better person and become your own identity. She is ill and doesn't realize it. You are a very beautiful woman.

FYI I had a mother just like you had. I wish I could go back to age 15 to change things. I'm now 24 and finally stopped talking to her and her abuse a couple months ago.

You will survive with out her and you will be a successful person.

Many blessings to you


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> lmfao. its in the poetry and art section. ahahaha. Oh well.
> 
> Thank you Daniel <3 ( :


Anytime


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

MassagePatriot said:


> Don't develop co-dependency like I did. Don't waste years of your life trying to change her. Evolve into a better person and become your own identity. She is ill and doesn't realize it. You are a very beautiful woman.
> 
> FYI I had a mother just like you had. I wish I could go back to age 15 to change things. I'm now 24 and finally stopped talking to her and her abuse a couple months ago.
> 
> ...


Thank you : D


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Kandee,
I would highly recommend you keep talking with your therapist about this. A professional therapist should be able to see the correlation between abuse and DP or anything else you may be experiencing. If you are being treated badly, DP is definitely something that could occur as a self protection. Hang in there and keep talking to your therapist about it.


----------

